# Koah spearguns? Deathstick?



## King Mike

Anyone ever use these guns? Same enclosed track principle as deathstick uses just a little bit cheaper. Has anyone used both to give an accurate assesment of the major diffrences between the two? (koah and deathstick) I plan on buying one of these in the next month or so and would like some input. The gun will be in the range of 50 - 55 inches long.


----------



## FenderBender

PM Claydoh, I believe he has a deathstick. Any 55 inch wooden gun with 3 bands will get the job done, I haven't met anything my giant JBL woody magnum couldn't kill yet.


----------



## FelixH

I've heard great things about both, but haven't used either.
I think someone around here has a Koah, but can't remember who it is... maybe Pierce.


----------



## King Mike

Ya, I am just trying to justify spending the extra 250 or so dollars on one of these encloser track guns. I was also considering the jbl sawn off magnum but I dont want to buy it then wish I would have went ahead and spent the extra money on one of the other guns. So I guess my question is.. Does the encloser track make that much diffrence? Is it really worth the extra Cash? I'm sure someone who owns one of these guns will chime in. Thanks for yalls help!


----------



## OnGrade

Paul (Pierce07) has a 53" Koah, its a bad ass gun. He left it in my garage two weeks ago, we'll see if he gets it back. I love my riffe, but I like the Koah too. It isnt as heavy as Clays Deathstick, but it looks to be built really well. Ive seen him shoot plenty of fish, and it is very accurate and powerful.


----------



## Pierce07

Ya I've had a Koah for almost a year now. Great gun. Extremely accurate and can take down any fish I come across. 

I've seen clays Death Stick and it's also a really nice gun. I just couldn't justify spending the extra cash for a death stick when they're almost identical. The deathstick has a prettier wood, but I'm not trying to win beauty contests. 

I've never had a problem with the gun and I'm thinking about ordering another. If you want I might sell my 54" Koah and get a couple more from him. The guy who makes them is awesome.

If you want a new one see if he'll work out a deal if we order a few. Or if you have any questions or want to look at mine we could meet up and I'll let you see it.


----------



## King Mike

Sounds good pierce. I'll try and get in touch with you to take a look at the gun when I get back in town. I appreciate yalls help! I also know of one more person looking for another gun so we may be able to get a discount if we order a few.


----------



## Pierce07

I also can probably get my hands on a deathstick if you wann compare side by side. Just PM me and I'll give you my number


----------



## sniper

Clay may be selling his gun soon, I hear he is scared to dive now :whip:


----------

